# [SOLVED] Is Something Blocking My DSL Connection?



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,
My name is Zachary, and my computer has suddenly started giving me problems with my internet connection. Usually, all I need to do is plug in my broadband cable into the computer and I'm good to go, but not so anymore! The actual connection itself is fine, as I have tried pluging the cable into other computers, with much more positive results. However, when I plug it into my computer, it notices the new connection but it hangs at "acquiring network address". The same thing happens if I try to use my wireless connection instead of my wired one: it will recognize the network SSID and begin to connect, but it will hang at the same place. I cannot access the DSL box internet control panel, and if I connect the computer directly to a router, I cannot access that either. However, my other two computers have no problem at all connecting to both the router and the DSL box control panel. Thus, my question is this: why is my connection being blocked like so, and what can I do to fix it? I am running Windows XP Media Center Edition, SP2.

I've already tried this at the security forum, and the results can be viewed here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...178-something-blocking-my-dsl-connection.html

Thanks so much guys!
Zachary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Is Something Blocking My DSL Connection?*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Is Something Blocking My DSL Connection?*

Thank you. Oh god, Thank You.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Is Something Blocking My DSL Connection?*

I guess that worked? :smile:


----------



## sweebez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Is Something Blocking My DSL Connection?*

yes! yes it did!


----------

